

Orbital Mechanics - eksith
http://www.braeunig.us/space/orbmech.htm

======
tonyarkles
I'm not sure if I missed the wrong lecture somewhere in my math education, but
seeing that diagram of the conic sections was definitely an "Aha!" moment,
tragically. I'm coming from a background where I've taken multiple calculus
classes...

